# Are Otocinclus worth it?



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

Otos are regularly touted as a great algae eater, and yes, they do eat algae. However, they are often prescribed as a solution to a tank balance problem.
On top of that, it seems like out of all algae eating species, Oto's are some of the most fragile, and aren't exactly ethically sourced (I think I've read that the majority are harvested from the wild by dumping poison into the river and catching them when they are paralyzed by it).

A lot of fish are wild-caught, but when it comes to managing algae, shouldn't we be more interested in suggesting alternatives?


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

When it comes to managing algae the best thing is elbow grease. No fish or snail works harder than water changes and manual cleaning to remove algae.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Don't count on oto as your solution for algae management. They do eat some but if you have an out of balance tank it won't help much.

I mostly lose otto during the first week of introduction. The one that make it through that are perfectly healthy fat.

I move watching my ottos grazing upside down around the plants so for that alone they are worth it.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

nope ottos aren't worth it. They'd die off eventually and snails are better algae eaters.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

mistergreen said:


> nope ottos aren't worth it. They'd die off eventually and snails are better algae eaters.


3 times I stocked my 46g with otos (6-10). 3 times within 2-3 months I was down to just one, and that one lived for at least 2 years until I tried again. Seems strange that one always lived. In fact, I've never had the last one die on me. Maybe if I don't restock, he'll live forever. :grin2:


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

i have never had great success with keeping ottos either, where i am prices for them are insane at lfs.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

my biggest concern is how often they are recommended despite how they are sourced, and the fact that probably 80% or more die. I'm sure many die during capture, many during shipping, many at the LFS/LPS and many when they first hit the home aquarium. It just seems cruel, not to mention ineffective for those struggling with a balance issue rather than a clean-up crew issue.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Otos aren't the best algae control, but if you want them just because you like them, they're cool little fish.


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

mistergreen said:


> nope ottos aren't worth it. They'd die off eventually and snails are better algae eaters.


which snails are you recommending out of curiosity?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Blacktetra said:


> which snails are you recommending out of curiosity?


Nerite is a good & pretty option. Their eggs won't hatch in freshwater so you won't have a million snails.


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't personally think anyone should get them for "algae control" and hate ignorant lfs etc selling them so easily to uneducated buyers.. As sensitive as otos are.
That said.. This happens all the time with all types of fish.. Which were treated unethically in various ways.

In my experience.. If you start with otos from a good source and know what you're doing with them.. They're not difficult.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I got otos to eat diatoms, they did a fantastic job. I bought 4 and they all survived, my SAE are much better IMO though. Those guys demolish algae, and you don't have to worry about them starving to death because they will gorge on flakes in addition to algae.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

sohankpatel said:


> I got otos to eat diatoms, they did a fantastic job. I bought 4 and they all survived, my SAE are much better IMO though. Those guys demolish algae, and you don't have to worry about them starving to death because they will gorge on flakes in addition to algae.


Nerites also will clear out diatoms in no time. I've seen a single nerite easily eat 4 square inches of the stuff per day, and it was really thick. Lot's of poop though. My tank became covered in diatoms while cycling it. Once cycling was done and I put the nerites in, they made quick work of it.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

I think otos are worth it if you want them for themselves. They are fun little critters if kept in groups. If you just want an algae eater, get some nerites.

The high mortality rate among wild caught otos is distressing, but this is likely true of many fish we buy (and shrimp, like amanos).

I have heard that otos are being farm raised now, perhaps with the help of hormones. I wonder if these are more likely to survive?

Though personally, I have found otos very hardy. I suspect many of them just starve. They are vegetarians; yes, they'll eat brine shrimp and fish food, but in the wild, they don't eat anything except vegetation. They have to eat constantly to stay healthy, because there's not a lot of energy in the algae, etc., that they eat. They don't get to eat while being shipped, and often they don't get much to eat in the fish store tanks, either. 

Pick the fattest ones, and make sure there's plenty of food for them in your tank. If you don't have a lot of algae, put some slices of zucchini in for them. (It may take them awhile to realize it's food, so give them time.)


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

I've had them in the past and I don't really think they are the creme de la creme of algae eaters anyway. Before my CAE realized how much better algae wafers were then trying to scrounge up the little algae I had in my tank, and especially when the tank was an algae farm, he out cleaned ANY algae eater I've had prior. That includes ottos. And he's tough as a nail. And he did that for almost 3 years straight, it wasn't until I got my plants in control and algae went away, that he realized algae wafers were WAY less work.

I also don't feel like its right to be buying a fish that doesn't have a high chance of survivability. There are other options.


----------



## thegirlundertherainbow (Aug 12, 2004)

I guess I look at the other side of the coin (plus I have to say first and foremost I am VERY biased as Otos are for some reason one of my absolute favorite fish)..
I love them.. and feel bad for them.. and spoil them so I liked getting 4 from a local LFS feeling like I'd give them a MUCH better chance than most.
And when the LFS girl literally buried one under LARGE gravel .. and it was under there for 10? minutes maybe? I STILL bought it knowing it would likely not make it as I felt bad for it..
(I didn't think it was possible for someone to bury a fish with a net.. as I've never seen anyone THAT bad at catching a poor little oto .. and didn't believe my fiancé when she told the LFS girl to dig in the gravel and look for it)

But that was starting out my tank... and sadly I got otos from 2 different LFS's before this one.. that didn't make it.
And only 2 made it from this last LFS..
Then I added 9 from a supplier on this forum that are very healthy.. and I have my nice healthy group now.. so there will be no more "rescues"..risking them..
but I have done it before.

Will also add that with my group of Otos from this supplier on here.. I got over a dozen corydoras pygmaeus.. and they often group together and school around the tank together, so I think they feel much more comfortable not only having a dec net sized species group.. but the cories also seem to be preferred companions. Plus they are the only fish in the tank


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

bigbadjon said:


> When it comes to managing algae the best thing is elbow grease. No fish or snail works harder than water changes and manual cleaning to remove algae.


This^
Getting an algae eater means balancing more bioload and possibly doing more water changes depending on what you get and tank size. 

That said I do have otos in 2 tanks, but I employ the 'pest' snails to help with diatoms in my other planted tanks. I don't mind the poop the snails generate and the tanks are under stocked fish wise and well planted so nitrates aren't an issue. That said I still go in and give these tanks a good scrap with a utility blade now and then ad it makes quite a difference!


----------



## chillwill007 (Dec 28, 2015)

thegirlundertherainbow said:


> I guess I look at the other side of the coin (plus I have to say first and foremost I am VERY biased as Otos are for some reason one of my absolute favorite fish)..
> I love them.. and feel bad for them.. and spoil them so I liked getting 4 from a local LFS feeling like I'd give them a MUCH better chance than most.
> And when the LFS girl literally buried one under LARGE gravel .. and it was under there for 10? minutes maybe? I STILL bought it knowing it would likely not make it as I felt bad for it..
> (I didn't think it was possible for someone to bury a fish with a net.. as I've never seen anyone THAT bad at catching a poor little oto .. and didn't believe my fiancé when she told the LFS girl to dig in the gravel and look for it)
> ...


If you don't mind me asking who was the supplier and do they still sell them?


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> This^
> Getting an algae eater means balancing more bioload and possibly doing more water changes depending on what you get and tank size.
> 
> That said I do have otos in 2 tanks, but I employ the 'pest' snails to help with diatoms in my other planted tanks. I don't mind the poop the snails generate and the tanks are under stocked fish wise and well planted so nitrates aren't an issue. That said I still go in and give these tanks a good scrap with a utility blade now and then ad it makes quite a difference!


+2, easier to solve whats causing the algae in the first place then try and find fish that can do the job for you.

I got my algae eater because he had personality at the store and he still does, thats why I don't care if he ignores the algae and gets fat off of cucumbers and algae wafers. Its my job to fix the algae not his.


----------



## ShukiAi (Jan 20, 2015)

I love Otos! They are so cute and fun to watch. But sadly, they also die so easily on me.  I'll have one or two (out of 5 or 6) that do pretty good for a few months and then suddenly die. I also enjoy nerite snails, but when/if they do lay their eggs it's so hard to get those suckers off things!

I've heard good things about CAE or SAE? I guess there is a difference and you want one over the other? I'm a bit curious about them.


----------

